# Favorite slab for under a pinapple



## ben-burd (22/5/15)

What's your favorite carton of beer for under a pinapple ($50) yes we all like the fancy craft beers but whats your go to cheaper alternative

Mine is coopers pale ale being a south aussie its hard to go past. Tooheys old comes in second. Both dont last long at my house.


----------



## jyo (22/5/15)

Either Coopers or Oettinger 500ml cans in the heat.


----------



## Moad (22/5/15)

You guys buy beer?!


----------



## yum beer (22/5/15)

You can get a bottle of pretty much anything for under $50,
carton wise, I've got a fridge full of beer why would I buy a carton.

$50 makes 2 batches, 5 cartons........better quality.....makes sense to me.


----------



## ben-burd (22/5/15)

Yes I know but im just a kit and kilo pleb and often run out of home brew and time to make more


----------



## yum beer (22/5/15)

Spending $50's on cartons won't fix that problem


----------



## Blind Dog (22/5/15)

Bitburger pils is usually the same price as mega swill and a billion times better. Haven't yet tasted a better German pils. 12 bottles of old hooky can be had for $55 which is slightly more than the stated price point, but close enough in my book


----------



## ben-burd (23/5/15)

yum beer said:


> You can get a bottle of pretty much anything for under $50,
> carton wise, I've got a fridge full of beer why would I buy a carton.
> 
> $50 makes 2 batches, 5 cartons........better quality.....makes sense to me.


Correct. As you have a fridge full of beer you have no need to purchase more. If I had enough supplies on hand I wouldn't need to buy any either.


----------



## droid (23/5/15)

Gage Roads Atomic at woollies usually or at least used to be $47


----------



## nosco (23/5/15)

I try and get Oettenger for $30 at Dan Murphys when I can or $33 at Woolies. I like the bitterness of em but I swear last time I got they'd dropped the IBU's. They must have been bought by Anheuser–Busch.


----------



## Topher (23/5/15)

Any coopers is a safe bet, or I can usually get Hoegaarden for a fiddy. 
Dos equis amber is a very nice vienna lager usually for about 50 from dans if they have it in stock. 
Hahn premium since they relaunched it, or urquell for a smashable lager. 
For tight arse partys or camping etc i dont dig oettenger, prefer buttburger or this stuff i used to get called martens pils from belgium. 35 a slab, nasty.


----------



## Pogierob (23/5/15)

Under a $50 cuts down the choices pretty hard.

I haven't bought a slab for under $50 for so long I couldn't tell you. 

However if I'm going for a cheap slab I'll go for coopers or Fat Yak which are both a bit obove the $50 from Memory


----------



## Grott (23/5/15)

ben-burd said:


> Yes I know but im just a kit and kilo pleb and often run out of home brew and time to make more





ben-burd said:


> Correct. As you have a fridge full of beer you have no need to purchase more. If I had enough supplies on hand I wouldn't need to buy any either.


If you have your routine/setup in place doing basic kit & kilo's take no time at all. Therefore run 2, 3 fermenters and build up stock. You don't have to do them all on the same day if that's a problem, do them a few days apart. As the grand kids say "easy peasy".
Cheers


----------



## TheWiggman (23/5/15)

Depends on which part of Australia I'm in. If travelling if normally get any of the following -
XXXX Bitter
Boags Draught
Coopers Pale Ale
Abbotsford Stout
Carlsberg
If none of the above, VB. Yeah you heard me. 
I haven't had a Oettenger since uni but might have to revisit based on the feedback in this thread.


----------



## neal32 (23/5/15)

Oettenger pils. Haven't bought a case of beer in literally years, but if I had to based on previous experience. Oettenger, not the best but way better then any popular Australian beer for <$50.


----------



## mosto (23/5/15)

droid said:


> Gage Roads Atomic at woollies usually or at least used to be $47


Same, can usually get it at Dan's or BWS for under $50. Having said that, if I'm stuck, I'll often duck over to a small independent supermarket in the next town which sells cases of Badlands Pale Ale (local craft brewery) for $60.


----------



## slcmorro (23/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Depends on which part of Australia I'm in. If travelling if normally get any of the following -
> XXXX Bitter
> Boags Draught
> If none of the above, VB. Yeah you heard me.


Oh dear! You're a braver man than I.


----------



## Red Baron (23/5/15)

Oettenger 500ml cans- 12L for $41, or 30 pack of XXXX Bitter cans- 11.25L for about $43 if on special.
Sometimes you just can't beat an ice cold tinnie!

Cheers,
RB


----------



## kalbarluke (23/5/15)

I live in a rural area so I'm not exactly spoiled for choice. Sometimes we get Asahi for $50. That's okay. 

Lately I've been buying Coopers Mild ($36 or so).

Flame suit on: I used to like the Pure Blonde 'naked' (mid strength) if there was only swill on offer. Now they are just called 'pure blonde mid' or something and they don't taste the same.


----------



## Bridges (23/5/15)

punk IPA from Dan's if I remember correctly it was $24 for six, six packs. Probably the best slab I ever purchased for half a pineapple


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/15)

Hooten Dutch lager for around 34
Virtually identical to Dutch brewed Heineken.
From liquorstax outlets. Oettinger is crap nowadays, Henninger from BWS is better.
There are times when it's great to sit back with a few chilled green ones as opposed to a mug of ale.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/15)

Cant beat Coopers Mild at $34ctn


----------



## mckenry (23/5/15)

There are some classic knock offs at Aldi. Stella, Boags, a wit (cant remember the label they're ripping off there) and one called Ark.
The Ark was pretty good as a bland fizzy lager that you need when its hot and you are due to have a few.
$24 IIRC.
They actually sell Leffe Blonde for >$60


----------



## jyo (23/5/15)

Bribie G said:


> Hooten Dutch lager for around 34
> Virtually identical to Dutch brewed Heineken.
> From liquorstax outlets. Oettinger is crap nowadays, Henninger from BWS is better.
> There are times when it's great to sit back with a few chilled green ones as opposed to a mug of ale.


Yep, Henningrenades are a good cheap lager. Forgot about that one!


----------



## spog (23/5/15)

Coopers Mild for me as well @ $37:00 a slab,and having the 10 cent deposit on them comes in handy when cashing them in.


----------



## droid (23/5/15)

kalbarluke said:


> I live in a rural area so I'm not exactly spoiled for choice. Sometimes we get Asahi for $50. That's okay.
> Lately I've been buying Coopers Mild ($36 or so).
> Flame suit on: I used to like the Pure Blonde 'naked' (mid strength) if there was only swill on offer. Now they are just called 'pure blonde mid' or something and they don't taste the same.


are you still nuding it up when drinking the newer version? not many things are the same with ur clothes on eh


----------



## paulyman (23/5/15)

For an extra $5 beyond a pineapple I occasionally splurge on a case of some Leffe Blone or Brown from my local.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/15)

mmm...... nude blonde......


----------



## mckenry (23/5/15)

mckenry said:


> They actually sell Leffe Blonde for >$60


That should be <$60


----------



## paulyman (23/5/15)

mckenry said:


> That should be <$60


They do. I thought it was a special, but it's been a few months now. I'm sure i've jinxed myself now though...


----------



## Vini2ton (23/5/15)

Pay an extra 7 bucks and coopers sparkling ale comes with 12 very cool and sustainable rock solid refillable beer-bottles. Win win.


----------



## panspermian (23/5/15)

Sheaf stout. Yum.


----------



## Red Baron (23/5/15)

God I wish I could get Sheaf Stout up here.......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/15)

Its pretty good. Love it in winter


----------



## panzerd18 (23/5/15)

Coopers Green
Abbotsford invalid stout
Löwenbräu
DAB but its gone up to $54.95

Apparently invalid stout is one of the few CUB products thats all grain, no adjuncts.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/5/15)

ben-burd said:


> What's your favorite carton of beer for under a pinapple ($50) yes we all like the fancy craft beers but whats your go to cheaper alternative
> 
> Mine is coopers pale ale being a south aussie its hard to go past.


yeah pale ale buts thats easy to beat with home brewing. Even if you just brew the can version.
Home brew ingredients price as low as $7.00 a slab! for me.
What are you guys doing paying $50 a slab for lesser/ordinary flavors?


----------



## nosco (23/5/15)

I wish I could brew every 2week but wife and kids are selfish like that. I'm slowly teaching my 2.5 year old how to brew. He can't count enough to weight the grains but he's almost there.


----------



## stm (4/6/15)

kalbarluke said:


> Sometimes we get Asahi for $50.


Asahi stubbies are shit. The label has "Fully Imported" all over it, but actually they are brewed under licence in Beijing! Might be allright if they were actually brewed in Japan, but they are not.


----------



## stm (4/6/15)

kalbarluke said:


> Lately I've been buying Coopers Mild ($36 or so).


Yeah, that's pretty decent, and you can get cans. Good for camping.


----------



## Topher (4/6/15)

Hoegaarden for 45 again here.

Total bargain.


----------



## welly2 (4/6/15)

Vini2ton said:


> Pay an extra 7 bucks and coopers sparkling ale comes with 12 very cool and sustainable rock solid refillable beer-bottles. Win win.


And it's almost 6%!

Tastes good too.


----------



## GalBrew (4/6/15)

Tooheys Old.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/15)

Had a few of them tonight..

I am an Old fan, Stubbies cold on ice are remarkably nice in summer


----------



## drsmurto (4/6/15)

Hop Thief for $40 from Dans.


----------



## NewtownClown (5/6/15)

Topher said:


> Hoegaarden for 45 again here.
> 
> Total bargain.


 Where is "here", Topher?


----------



## NewtownClown (5/6/15)

DrSmurto said:


> Hop Thief for $40 from Dans.


If you are referring to the $10 for a 6 pack deal, it is limited to 3 six packs per day...for members.

Yenda Pale Ale $49.95 at Dan's for members

All JS six packs for $12 or a case for $45 at BWS with a Woolies docket voucher


----------



## Matplat (5/6/15)

Lowenbrau, or Henninger! both generally under $40 and delicious.


----------



## drsmurto (5/6/15)

NewtownClown said:


> If you are referring to the $10 for a 6 pack deal, it is limited to 3 six packs per day...for members.
> 
> Yenda Pale Ale $49.95 at Dan's for members
> 
> All JS six packs for $12 or a case for $45 at BWS with a Woolies docket voucher


Online, yes. Not in-store or maybe that's just the friendly lads at my local Dans who are happy to let cartons go for $40.


----------



## NewtownClown (5/6/15)

Must be your local. Applies in-store in Alexandria and Wolli Creek, NSW. But then, they are selling quick, Alexandria sold out this morning


----------



## Parks (5/6/15)

DrSmurto said:


> Hop Thief for $40 from Dans.


The latest hop thief isn't worth $40 a carton.


----------



## Diggs (5/6/15)

Parks said:


> The latest hop thief isn't worth $40 a carton.


Agreed, 6 was ok but 7 doesnt do anything for me.


----------



## Parks (5/6/15)

It's like someone stole all the hops h34r:


----------



## technobabble66 (5/6/15)

Oettingers for $31 are hard to beat. 
It's the clearest indicator of something seriously wrong with the quality and price of the offerings of our mega breweries that they don't/won't produce anything of similar quality for a similar price. The next best option IMHO would be boags premium ($44 currently at Dans!, tho normally $50-52).


----------



## Matt Browne (5/6/15)




----------



## bronson (5/6/15)

atomic pale or sleeping giant ipa. 
If im going camping i usally grab a case of rivet lager from aldi. has anyone else been down this road.

the otherday i was grabing a case for the lads at work. trying to please the common man and not be a "wanker" i tried to purchase some melbourne tinnies. $ 59 FOR A SLAB. i couldnt.... am i missing something?
dont get me wrong ill drink it. just not at that price.


----------



## Topher (5/6/15)

NewtownClown said:


> Where is "here", Topher?


Mr Liquor cronulla. Always fresh and delicious.


----------



## MR BELLY (5/6/15)

Must live in a friendly Dans area aswell $40 for me to





DrSmurto said:


> Online, yes. Not in-store or maybe that's just the friendly lads at my local Dans who are happy to let cartons go for $40.


----------



## Beer Ninja (6/6/15)

stm said:


> Asahi stubbies are shit. The label has "Fully Imported" all over it, but actually they are brewed under licence in Beijing! Might be allright if they were actually brewed in Japan, but they are not.


Yeah, the brewed in Japan stuff is good at the end hot day. Bugger all flavour but chilled and at 5% ABV it does the job


----------



## Beer Ninja (6/6/15)

From Aldi - Sainte Etienne Imported Premium Lager *24 x 330ml $29.99. *Brewed in France by one of France's leading breweries. Sainte Etienne is a fully imported, full flavoured premium lager.

I bought a case thinking I could still use the bottles if it was [email protected]

Very pleasantly surprised. Definitely drinkable.


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/15)

Parks said:


> It's like someone stole all the hops h34r:


Not the six I had the other night. Very nice, especially when allowed to warm up a bit to around 10 degrees.


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Oettingers for $31 are hard to beat.
> It's the clearest indicator of something seriously wrong with the quality and price of the offerings of our mega breweries that they don't/won't produce anything of similar quality for a similar price. The next best option IMHO would be boags premium ($44 currently at Dans!, tho normally $50-52).


Whenever they bring out a new lager it's always got to be crisp, super crisp, ultra crisp etc. In other words like water. I like the cheap Germans because they aren't "crisp" by any means, you can actually taste malt and hops and if anything they are a bit on the sweeter side. Who told the breweries that people want "ultra crisp"? Never asked me.


----------



## spog (6/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Whenever they bring out a new lager it's always got to be crisp, super crisp, ultra crisp etc. In other words like water. I like the cheap Germans because they aren't "crisp" by any means, you can actually taste malt and hops and if anything they are a bit on the sweeter side. Who told the breweries that people want "ultra crisp"? Never asked me.[/quote
> 
> Once a fortnight I brab 3 bottles of Henninger lager from liquorland @ $ 12:00 always on a Friday night,pull up a seat out front of my shed,kick off my work boots grab a glass fill it sit back and enjoy.
> Ahh life's simple pleasures.....


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/15)

Three tallies I presume :beerbang:


----------



## panzerd18 (7/6/15)

Coopers Green slab is on special for $42 at the moment. Anything Coopers you can't go wrong with in my opinion.


----------



## mwd (7/6/15)

spog said:


> Bribie G said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever they bring out a new lager it's always got to be crisp, super crisp, ultra crisp etc. In other words like water. I like the cheap Germans because they aren't "crisp" by any means, you can actually taste malt and hops and if anything they are a bit on the sweeter side. Who told the breweries that people want "ultra crisp"? Never asked me.[/quote
> ...


----------



## spog (7/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Three tallies I presume :beerbang:


Yep three tallies and what's more they're crown seals,reusable Win win.


----------



## jimmy_jangles (7/6/15)

so close but so far from $50, dans has little creatures pale ale for $59, little creatures rogers for $53, both great drops, for those who don't have to buy beer, half your luck. Not always possible for everyone, plus i always like to try new beers from my fav breweries and new breweries, i don't think i will ever stop buying beer while people still put new beers out!


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/15)

I sometimes drink Henninger for sentimental reasons, they used to have a brewery in Greece and I'd get hammered on the stuff in Crete (also Fix and Alpha lagers). Then recover next day with a swim in the Aegean on a nude beach full of Swedish nymphettes.

That's definitely one thing that's lacking in NSW h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/15)

There is probably a reason why there are no nude Swedish nymphettes near the beaches you go to


----------



## dicko (7/6/15)

Hey spog, Dan2 told me that the Lincoln have upped their range of beers just recently.

I had a quick look the other day when I grabbed some S&W Pacific Ale.......couldn't get it for a "pineapple" tho. :mellow:


----------



## jyo (7/6/15)

Went to Dan's last week in Kelmscott , Perth and they had Creature's Pale Ale for $67. Their current bland, hop-less version aint worth $40 a carton


----------



## twinathon (4/7/15)

I'd go with Bitburger for sure. Sure a slab of Otts isn't bad, but I have had the filthiest head aches after a couple of sessions on Otts.


----------



## SBOB (5/7/15)

at the moment with Dan's current 'my dans' club special,
a case of Samuel Adams Boston Lager for $40 is a winner ($10/6pack)


----------



## mwd (5/7/15)

SBOB said:


> at the moment with Dan's current 'my dans' club special,
> a case of Samuel Adams Boston Lager for $40 is a winner ($10/6pack)


 Or the Becks at $34.00


----------



## pist (21/7/15)

Coopers pale ale is definitely a winner for me for less than a pineapple. Regularly have a 6 pack or two of nail Brewing oatmeal stout too. Cracker of a beer


----------



## Hpal (21/7/15)

Oettinger bottles for $30, great tasting beer and good to take camping, and it's German at least so that's a start!


----------

